# SpeedSolving Master V1.0 released! - A solver app for LBL, CFOP, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, CEOR (YruRU), Mehta, Nautilus and LEOR



## GRVigo (Jul 19, 2022)

Hello. I just released the first stable version of my solver application SpeedSolving Master.

Supported methods: LBL, CFOP, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, CEOR (YruRU), Mehta, Nautilus and LEOR.

Nautilus and LEOR are new implementations from latest beta version.

The application doesn't freezes any more. If a search step lasts too much time, you can press the Skip button and the search will continue immediately at the next step.

Spanish translation is included, but not yet complete.

Please, read the help file for more information. I will appreciate any comment.


Downloads for Windows (64 bits only):

SpeedSolving Master V1.0 Windows 64-bits Setup

SpeedSolving Master V1.0 Windows 64-bits Portable


For GNU/Linux, you can compile the source code from my GitHub account. It's a full QT creator project. I'll try to create Linux packages in the future.

Some pictures:


----------

